# Smoked cheese w/Qview



## bud lite (Nov 9, 2009)

Smoked cheese on Brinkmann Cimarron. Outside temp 71F and mostly cloudy.  
Couple Sams Choice briquettes, a Royal Oak chunk and 1 chunk of Pecan wood.  

Not shown and to the right is a pan with ice instead of water.

Attachment 22978

Temp never got above 85F.

Attachment 22979

12 pkgs of cheese, 8 oz each.
Cheddar
    2 Mild
    2 Medium
    2 Sharp
Monterey Jack 2
Colby Monterey Jack 2
Hot Pepper 2

Attachment 22980

Toothpicks marked the kinds of cheese.
Smoked for 5 hrs. 

Attachment 22981

Reynolds[emoji]174[/emoji] Handi-Vac[emoji]8482[/emoji] Vacuum Sealer.  Gal bags worked fine.

Attachment 22982

Refrigerate for 2+ weeks.  Then, it's ready to eat.

.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 9, 2009)

looks good, but I couldn't wait 2 weeks. lol


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks Great...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Neat little Vacuum Sealer too...


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks good so far and you have a boat load of differant cheeses there too.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 9, 2009)

Bravo!
Great job on the cheese, it looks great!
Been almost a year since I smoked some cheese, I forgot all about adding the pan with ice so thanks for reminding me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points for a great post!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Great temps fpr smoking cheese, congrats.


----------



## xjcamaro (Nov 11, 2009)

I just smoked a few blocks last night myself, i used the tin can and soildering iron method in the brinkman. Lots of smoke with the applewood and never got over 55*. Looks good there. Im going to have to try cutting my cheese into smaller peices maybe get some more smokey flavor.


----------

